

Ask HN: How do I find VC in Boston? - clistctrl

I'm interested if any of you have any good suggestions on resources for finding a VC firm in Boston that might be interested in a web startup.<p>Thanks!
======
JayNeely
Go to OpenCoffee. Go to Web Innovators Group. Go to Venture Cafe. Go to
DogPatch Labs' open hours.

There are tons of events where you can meet VCs, and/or people who have
connection to them. Check out: <http://greenhornconnect.com/events/calendar>

~~~
clistctrl
Thanks, this site looks awesome!

------
brk
Go to Waltham, they're pretty much all in the same building :)

